

Backstory on AP - Drudge Retort Issue - hollywoodcole
http://www.mediabloggers.org/robert-cox/backstory-on-ap-drudge-retort-issue

======
wmeredith
This is propaganda created and spread by The Associated Press. The Media
Bloggers Association has ties to A.P. This is who the A.P. has said they've
been talking to about the correct way to move forward, doesn't represent
anybody real, much less all bloggers. This site has a grand total of _18_ back
links in Technorati, which I find more than suspicious considering they're
supposedly a consortium of bloggers that is able to represent the entire
blogosphere.

It's smoke and mirrors, and it's been making the rounds on all the social
media sites today. [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/18/something-is-rotten-
in-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/18/something-is-rotten-in-denmark-
the-ap-nytimes-and-mba-love-triangle/)

------
hollywoodcole
TechCrunch - Here’s Our New Policy On A.P. stories: They’re Banned

I wonder if this still holds true being that this blog post is correct.

------
deathbyzen
This seems like a very sensible, logical, and simple explanation in the face
of the blogosphere's temper tantrum.

------
chaostheory
even if this is true - it still doesn't condone what the AP is doing as a
response

